# Paramedics Plus Alameda County



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 27, 2011)

Has anyone who does not work for AMR heard back from them or know how their hiring is going to work with medics from outside AMR? I recently got an email from them to do their personality test thing, but havent heard since?


----------



## BayareaMedic (May 31, 2011)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Has anyone who does not work for AMR heard back from them or know how their hiring is going to work with medics from outside AMR? I recently got an email from them to do their personality test thing, but havent heard since?



I believe they had slightly underestimated the amount of incumbent work force that was actually going to cross over from AMR. The first projected number was approx 150 additional employees on top of the AMR workforce. Now I believe the number has dropped to approx 50 additional because of the increase of incumbent work force coming over.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't count on them hiring much from outside of AMR, most people that work in ALCO like it and want to stay in ALCO and stay in the 911 system so that means they have to switch over to Paramedics Plus, otherwise its TF to AMR in another county if there are even spots available or get laid off


----------



## BayareaMedic (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe they have hired 11 "outsiders" to do construction and inventory type work until the transition of the contract takes place. But like with any new take over, some people just might not beable to adapt and will end up leaving... Really won't know until it happens.... They seem like a great company to be apart of thats for sure.... AMR employees should be greatful of where they get to go and be apart of....


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah, but I heard the outsiders that hired have the disclaimer that if they get enough AMR employees they will loose their spots to them


----------



## BayareaMedic (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that would be a big bummer...


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah, everyone is getting screw up with these contract change overs, especially with Santa Clara and Alameda counties changing at close to the same time


----------



## BayareaMedic (Jun 6, 2011)

Yea I think ALCO has it together more then Santa Clara does 
, but I haven't heard anything about the disclaimer you spoke of... Where did you hear that if you don't mind me asking....


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Jun 6, 2011)

word of mouth, so always gotta take those with a grain of salt


----------



## BayareaMedic (Jun 6, 2011)

Very true. The rumor mill can be very vicious.... I read your bio alittle, where do you work if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## EmptyMyTrash (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting stuff guys, thanks for the info!  I have heard they have 1,000 applications on file :blink: 

I saw their rigs the other day and they sure look sweet!


----------



## BayareaMedic (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty unique name you have.. Haha... Your right about the good looking rigs... I also heard they are going to be using pretty state of the art equipment.. LP 15's and Lucas devices... 1000 apps? sounds like a pretty competitive spot to try and get... Good thing I put mine in... Its in there somewhere....


----------



## Futureblue (Jun 7, 2011)

I applied a few weeks back, got the online test completed and haven't heard anything since. In retrospect I should have probably left out the part about counting bullets in my garage, but live and learn. Live and learn.


----------



## geotuna93 (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if they are still hiring?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 26, 2012)

Try to apply even if they aren't. In their March newsletter on the website, it says they've hired 70 new employees since they started operations in November.

It's an online application. Check it out.


----------



## BayareaMedic (Apr 26, 2012)

There has actually been even more then that. Unfortunately even though the app is online, the link is shut down and I believe they are working off the list of apps they currently have. What you need to do is contact the recruiter in Texas.... Good luck


----------



## Aprz (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## geotuna93 (Apr 26, 2012)

The email that I got back from HR was an automated message saying that they are going to start scheduling interviews may 1. Is that when the application will open as well?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 26, 2012)

You got an e-mail?! Their apps been open. I just keep applying and applying - no e-mail.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Apr 26, 2012)

I work for P+ and the way that I got hired was applying. I didn't hear anything back in about two weeks so I gave them a call. They said I had to talk to the recruiter who is based out of Texas. They gave me his number and it goes from there. That is your best bet.


----------



## geotuna93 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have not filled out an application. I went online to where it says apply here. when you click there it takes you to the company employment site. on the site it says that they are only hiring medics with 10+ years of field experience. However, on the web site that is just for paramedics+, it says that they are hiring part time emts. I emailed the contact given for the medic hiring announcement and got the automated email. Does any one know where I would find the number for the recruiter in Texas?


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Apr 26, 2012)

Call Paramedics Plus at their Alameda County branch directly. The number is available online.


----------



## BayareaMedic (Apr 26, 2012)

(903) 597-0351.... That's East Texas Medical Centers phone number. Call it and ask for Jared Mullins.


----------



## geotuna93 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck man. I know a lot of people have complained about some of the way they do things, but just saying this. I am so thankful to have a job, and it is a good place to work, despite the negative things people might have said. Most of the people who work there don't realize how lucky they are to have a job. They are very hard to come by nowadays.


----------



## geotuna93 (Apr 26, 2012)

yes I know how hard they are to come by, especially part time ones. I interviewed with another bay area 911 response company and they said that they would have no problem hiring me but I cannot work full time. I am still a student and need to work.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 27, 2012)

Where can I look up those numbers that tell you what each number is? Was talking with some Paramedic Plus employees and they were telling me how a 9 is cardiac arrest and stuff like that. The guy I spoke with their is an actual wiki on it. Do you know of it?


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Apr 27, 2012)

I have got no idea about that.


----------



## BayareaMedic (Apr 27, 2012)

No clue eithe. We have coded calls which are alpha,bravo,Charlie,delta,echo. And there is numbers associated with them depending on the type on call. Like you mentioned 9 for cardiac arrest, I'm pretty sure it's coded as a 9Echo1. But no one really knows the numbers unless you run a lot of the same call. Most of us just know the A,B,C,D,E.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 27, 2012)

Bummer, I wish I remembered what that guy told me to Google.

I sent an e-mail, that Texas recruiter is gone until Tuesday, lol.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I found it it. I hope this is right.



> 1 abdominal pains
> 2 allergic reaction
> 3 animal bite
> 4 assualt
> ...


----------



## BayareaMedic (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup those are them


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)

Seems overly complicated but I'm sure with the call volume you guys run you have to break it down a bit more than others. We just do priority 1-4 and 99. 1-2 are emergent, 3 is routine response, 4 is IFT, 99 is emergent IFT but they tell you wether to run code or not, the 99 means you can't be diverted from it. Then for the complaint we just get plain english. "Medic xxx priority 1 chest pain at xxxxxxxx".


----------



## Aprz (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess deciphering the radio right now is my little project. I am looking for the time response associate with which level it is. I think echo is 8 1/2 minute and charlie is 12, but I am gonna look onkine. ALCO isn't as well documented as Santa Clara in my opinion. Isn't there an omega level too?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 28, 2012)

Found it. In the contract agreement, no omega. Time varies by whether it's alpha-echo, but also whether it's metro, rural, or wilderness which is determine by average number of calls I think.

What's that second number you said "9echo1", is that city?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 28, 2012)

For those interested in response times.

b = basic, p = paramedic, the times are in minutes.

levelersonnel:metro:suburban/rural:wilderness
echo/p:8 1/2:14:18
delta:b/p:10 1/2:16:22
charlie:b/p:15:25:28
bravo:b/b:15:25:28
alpha:b/b:30:40:40

http://www.acgov.org/board/bos_cale...S/Regular Calendar/HCSA_Paramedics_Plus_2.pdf

I was looking at it through a phone and it's a 98 page pdf on my phone. I get the impression that alpha and bravo are without red lights and sirens.

Although the call may be done by a BLS unit, I was told that Paramedic Plus doesn't have any right now. In <link to newsletter>Paramedic Plus newsletter</link to newsletter>, they are coming out with a new IFT company. I heard rumors that it will be called "Patient Plus" and might be partnering up with Rural/Metro of Northern California although those are just rumors I heard, not something I read. Per the newsletter, it's still several months away from becoming a reality.


----------



## BayareaMedic (Apr 28, 2012)

All calls are at minimum EMT Medic... Alpha calls are the only ones ran code 2... There is a BLS division on the horizon and it will be called patients plus. They will not be absorbed into the 911 system, except for maybe 5150's but that hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## Madball (Apr 29, 2012)

Man another BLS company in AlCO? Also, did you hear that Alameda city fire is starting up their own BLS division to run calls out of Alameda hospital and the surrounding SNF's? That makes like 10 different BLS companies in this county alone :wacko:


----------



## Aprz (Apr 29, 2012)

At least we aren't like LA... yet.


----------



## Madball (May 1, 2012)

Aprz said:


> At least we aren't like LA... yet.



Haha not yet, but getting close! How is Rural going by the way? I'm hearing mixed reviews about them.


----------



## Aprz (May 1, 2012)

I hear a lot of the 911 Rural/Metro guys complaining, but the Rural/Metro that does IFT is totally separate. Rural/Metro IFT is still very new and there are a lot of things to figure out still, but I think most of the employees are happy. I believe they are one of the highest paying non union IFT company, even higher than ProTransport-1 (union), lots of overtime, the BLS crews get a lot of CODE 2/BLS emergencies call, the ambulances are super new (less than 10k miles on them), a dedicated CCT crew (a lot of local companies do CCT, but not usually dedicated), supply techs, and three clean stations.

They do have some problems, which I think people would expect since they are so new here that I won't go into that.


----------



## Aprz (May 1, 2012)

Didn't receive an e-mail back. Bummer. Maybe he'll e-mail me back within the week otherwise I'll finally be a nagging granny and make a phone call.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Didn't receive an e-mail back. Bummer. Maybe he'll e-mail me back within the week otherwise I'll finally be a nagging granny and make a phone call.



Dont email him. You have to call him.


----------



## Aprz (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, I will call him tomorrow since it's probably too late now. I was planning on letting my e-mail rest for a week before I call ao I wouldn't seem like a nagging grandmother.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Thanks, I will call him tomorrow since it's probably too late now. I was planning on letting my e-mail rest for a week before I call ao I wouldn't seem like a nagging grandmother.



Yea, don't waste your time emailing him. He probably gets hundreds of emails a day. With that approach you're just a name on an email just like everyone else. Calling him shows that you really want this job and you're actually doing something to pursue it.


----------



## Aprz (May 4, 2012)

Haha, while at work, I drove up to a Paramedic Plus rig in the same parking lot as us. As soon as I got in, they hopped into their rig and left without saying anything. I dunno if they got an alpha call or not, but I felt like they could've said "sorry, got a call, bye". Oh well.


----------



## Aprz (May 4, 2012)

Hm, tried giving a call, and it goes straight to voicemail requesting that you do not leave a message, but instead send an e-mail, which I already sent. I'll try calling every couple of days and maybe sending an e-mail once every 2 weeks or something (thinking about it). I almost feel like it's luck to get on with any county EOA, lol.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (May 4, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Hm, tried giving a call, and it goes straight to voicemail requesting that you do not leave a message, but instead send an e-mail, which I already sent. I'll try calling every couple of days and maybe sending an e-mail once every 2 weeks or something (thinking about it). I almost feel like it's luck to get on with any county EOA, lol.



I just happened to call him when he answered. I was gonna email him but misheard the email address he gave so had to call back and he answered. Who knows, maybe something will happen. BTW, what company do you work for now?


----------



## Aprz (May 4, 2012)

Rural/Metro of Northern California. The new white and lime green ambulances. I was trying to keep it a secret on here, but like 90% of the people saw me talking on the whole job fair thing for it.


----------



## Aprz (May 5, 2012)

In a way, I hope he ignored my previous e-mail. My new resume makes that old one look like a joke. Got somr really good feedback that I think makes it a lot better.


----------



## gclol (May 6, 2012)

is RM understaffed right now? im hearing mixed things about them and how they are bringing rigs from santa clara up to coco to fill the gaps


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what I am allowed to say about their operations.


----------



## Aprz (May 23, 2012)

What's the word on Paramedic Plus? I am gonna give another call tomorrow and resend my resume.


----------

